# Can a clearblue digital test be wrong?



## louise42c (Jan 4, 2012)

I wonder if someone can give me advice as Im really confused right now.
Im day 11 after embryo transfer and the hospital had given me a test and told me to test today.  I did with the first pee of the morning and both me and my husband thought it was negative - although there was an extremely faint line there.
I tested again with a clearblue digital test at lunchtime and it gave me a positive 1-2 weeks pregnant sign.
I dont know which to believe.
I have another clearblue test - should I use that to test again or buy another one?  And should I wait to test first thing tomorrow morning?  I dont know if I can wait that long.  Im shaking as Im so nervous and confused.
Any help appreciated


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

wait and test again tomorrow. any test can be wrong. they don't make '100% perfect tests'.

if you have an unused CB test just do that one in the morning, then tell the clinic all three results. Some people aren't told to test til 14 days after E/T though, you are quite early at 11. So you could always (bet you can't though!) wait an extra day to test again. xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Goldbunny is right, no test is 100% acccurate. 

You really don't have much choice other than to test again. I'd suggest waiting until the morning when you'll get a more concentrated sample, if you can bear to wait that long.

There is a slight possibility of a false positive after a fresh cycle due the trigger injection but it should be out of your body by now. I'd say a false negative is more likely, as your hcg could still be too low for the first type of test. 

If you want to be absolutely sure you could always go for a quantitative blood test.


----------



## louise42c (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks that's very helpful.  I may try and wait till day 14 though as you said this will be very hard.
I dont know what to tell my husband either - I couldnt stand to raise his hopes only to disappoint again.
Ive read in some places that the clearblue digital are bad at giving false positives while others say they are very reliable.
I just dont know what to do in terms of exercise - Im normally very active and have been takling it very easy since the transfer which is killing me.  I am also very bloated and feel very heavy.  Is is safe to do exercise or could I cause problems if I am pregnant?


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I would say there is a very good chance you are pregnant, did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer?  Even a faint 2nd line is a positive so as long as it showed up in the stated time frame then it is a positive so you have 2 positive results - leave off the exercise for now if you can and see what happens - keep us posted xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

clearblue digitals are not that sensitive in comparison to other tests. Personally I would say that with a faint line on one test and a CB digital saying pregnant 1-2 that you have your BFP.

you can get an evaporation line on a normal test but it normally has no colour to it. Test again in the morning though as PP's have said.

This is a good site http://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#6

/links


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

My clinic says not to do anything too strenuous. I’m not sure about the scientific evidence for steady exercise, but the anecdotal advice seems to be that resting as much as possible is better. I don’t usually exercise, but I usually do a lot of DIY and it’s killing me to stay away from ladders and tools, especially when I suspect it hasn’t worked.

Could you get hold of another test the same as the one you used this morning? You could try again tomorrow (or Friday) and see if the line is fainter or stronger compared to this morning’s?


----------



## louise42c (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your replies.
The hospital gave me the test I used this morning so i dont know which one it was although I didnt know that a day 11 test was early.  So I guess in that respect it could have been a faint positive?
I had a day 5 transfer and they said it was a very good embryo - as its my first attempt though I didnt really know what my chances were.  I have PCOS and have had clomid, ovarian drilling and IUI cycles so I guess Im just used to failures.
I'll try and take the exercise easy - I guess better to be safe than sorry.
I think I will try with my second clearblue test tomorrow morning and then phone the hospital and see what they think.
I may even buy another brand to check as well as I guess there cant be any harm in doing this?


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow - 11 days post 5 day transfer is not early x


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations Louise, your pregnant  

x


----------



## louise42c (Jan 4, 2012)

So I did another clearblue test this morning and it said exactly the same thing 1-2 pregnant, which Im obviously delighted about.
I phoned the hospital and they said they dont do blood tests but that I should do another test on Sunday or Monday and if that is still positive and I havnt had any bleeding, then I should take it I am definitely pregnant.
I so want to be over the moon but after so many disappointments in the past, Im trying to be quietly cautious at the moment but allowing myself to get a little excited as well!


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Louise thats amazing news! I had a 3 day transfer and tested positive 5 days early!!

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months ahead x x x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats louise you have a BFP, clear blue dig is one of the best to use, when you tested yesterday with clinic own, some times your hcg levels could be slight low, not because some thing wrong but because just last implantation, but with a clear blue thay are so sensitive and pick up very well, i swear by them,


----------

